# Question about coolant level and arrow on the container



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's low!

Yes, coolant level when *cold* should be at or around the area where the arrow is.

Some of us have found that the O-ring on the cap leaks a bit when filled correctly, but you've likely got either a slow leak from elsewhere (water pump, water outlet, or expansion tank to water outlet hose are the most common on 1.4).

As for the O-ring:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...fix-coolant-odors-coolant-loss-reservoir.html

Ugh, I need to ask him for his pictures and upload them directly to the site.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> That's low!
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I need to ask him for his pictures and upload them directly to the site.


What ever happened to BlueAngel? Did he sell? It's because of his efforts with this o-ring fix and the trials by Obermd that I still have my cruze after 5 years. I go through an o-ring every winter. I can seal it up great in the summer, but the cold winters we have make the coolant bottle leak and the gasket get's rock hard.

Good Luck original poster (OP.)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> What ever happened to BlueAngel? Did he sell? It's because of his efforts with this o-ring fix and the trials by Obermd that I still have my cruze after 5 years. I go through an o-ring every winter. I can seal it up great in the summer, but the cold winters we have make the coolant bottle leak and the gasket get's rock hard.
> 
> Good Luck original poster (OP.)


Not 100% sure, or if he just got busy with life.


----------



## sadcruzeowner (Jun 24, 2017)

OK, to update this thread also with closure. I went back to service and yeah - coolant level is low. 

The problem is that when they do anything with coolant system / flush it... there are pockets of air left. So, when the mechanic added coolant back he added it to the level arrow points. What he didn't take into account (or didn't care about it) is that when you now start the car and drive it around, system pressurizes = pockets of air collapse and now you don't have enough coolant in the system.

So, if you perform any service that involves coolant you'll be well served to inspect level under the hood... you never know whether dealership / mechanic cares enough to ensure your coolant level is good.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sadcruzeowner said:


> OK, to update this thread also with closure. I went back to service and yeah - coolant level is low.
> 
> The problem is that when they do anything with coolant system / flush it... there are pockets of air left. So, when the mechanic added coolant back he added it to the level arrow points. What he didn't take into account (or didn't care about it) is that when you now start the car and drive it around, system pressurizes = pockets of air collapse and now you don't have enough coolant in the system.
> 
> So, if you perform any service that involves coolant you'll be well served to inspect level under the hood... you never know whether dealership / mechanic cares enough to ensure your coolant level is good.


Agreed. The correct procedure for refilling the coolant in the Gen 1 Cruze is to open the coolant tank. Fill to the line and then start the engine. Let the engine idle for 10-15 minutes and then top off the coolant to the top of the arrow line. My dealership short-changed this by simply putting too much coolant in and letting it vent out as overpressure for the first day or so of driving. So long as the engine to cabin air intake seals are intact the vented coolant will dissipate quickly and actually break down when exposed to elements.


----------

